# February 2013 Giveaway



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

The winner in the January drawing was Curtis.King Congratulations!

This month Northwest Packgoats is donating a grooming brush for the drawing. One of those little necessary items we all need but never remember to buy at the tack store.
[attachment=0:8g7g3ute]Grooming Brush.jpg[/attachment:8g7g3ute]
As usual, simply reply to this message to be automatically entered to win! Good luck everyone and thank you all for participating on the forum!


----------



## Taffy (Dec 9, 2011)

Sign me up please!


----------



## Bret.R (Apr 18, 2011)

Count me in. Please


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Ooh... can always use one of those!


----------



## CASDOG1 (Feb 1, 2013)

Replying!


----------



## kelly t (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi
Please sign me up too for that nice brush. Thanks


----------



## Bowslayer2 (Oct 1, 2011)

Count me in Please!


----------



## Charlie Horse (Dec 16, 2012)

Another haiku:

A brush for his hair
He has a big date tonight
He pees on his beard

Mmmmmmthank you verymuch.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

I don't have one of those.


----------



## dvelarde4 (Sep 13, 2012)

I need a brush


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

I'll give it a shot again.


----------



## DarklingFarm (May 30, 2011)

Count me in, too, Please!


----------



## farkus (Jan 21, 2013)

Im in


----------



## Willys54 (Jun 19, 2011)

Ooh oo! Pick me!


----------



## Bwana Ken (May 9, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## imported_Ozark Lady (Aug 25, 2010)

Nice looking brush there! Throw my name in the pot, too.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

I could use that. My special needs boy somehow gets so dirty. Not sure how he does it but I have had to give him a bath several times.


----------



## saph (Dec 19, 2009)

Can't have enough brushes, that's what I say!


----------



## Cache Goats (Aug 24, 2011)

I would love another brush.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

The winner of the brush is Nanno! Congratulations!!


----------

